# Woburn 2014



## full_throttle (Oct 19, 2013)

Seeing as other meets are already being arranged, now seems a good time to try and slot our day trip to Woburn into the calendar.

Here are some options



mon 12th may

mon 19th may

dukes - duchess
dukes - marquess
duchess - marquess



price not yet known as i'm trying to gauge an interest. I have chosen a Monday as I understand we may be able to get a better deal at the beginning of the week.


please reply with a prefered date and course option.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 19, 2013)

19th May. Duchess and Marquess please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 19, 2013)

Either date would be fine for me. Dukes and marquess this time please.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 19, 2013)

Either day
Marquess and any one other


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2013)

Either day - Dukes & ANO


----------



## PieMan (Oct 19, 2013)

To be fair, doesn't matter which courses we get, all three are great!


----------



## paddyc (Oct 19, 2013)

Either date for me Rob. Dukes and Marquess preferred.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 19, 2013)

paddyc said:



			Either date for me Rob. Dukes and Marquess preferred.
		
Click to expand...

And me Rob......Thanx mate


----------



## Linnets (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes please for either date, any of the courses.


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2013)

PieMan said:



			19th May. Duchess and Marquess please.
		
Click to expand...

Plus 1 please :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 19, 2013)

Either date and any course option. Will leave the decision making to those more in the know but wanted to comment to give you numbers ideas - and to remind myself when I no doubt forget in a few weeks.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 19, 2013)

PieMan said:



			19th May. Duchess and Marquess please.
		
Click to expand...


This for me thx


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 19, 2013)

Either date, Marquess & Duchess for me please.

This year I'm going to attempt to not have a vicious cold, so I don't hack and splutter my way round the courses, and remember how to swing, so that ... oh, you get the idea


----------



## chrisd (Oct 19, 2013)

Any course for me too


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't played Woburn before so no preference on courses.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 19, 2013)

As above


----------



## bozza (Oct 20, 2013)

Always wanted to play at Woburn so I'm up for it next year, either date for me and I don't mind which courses.


----------



## philly169 (Oct 20, 2013)

Tempted by this  duchess and marquess


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm up for it this year but don't care which date and have never played there so don't care which courses.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 20, 2013)

Either date, any courses...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 20, 2013)

Marquess and either would be my choice, and 19th is my preferred date can't do 12th defo lil lads birthday.


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd be up for this if there's a place going.


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 20, 2013)

Either date, Marquess +1


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 20, 2013)

Whatever your having yourself,


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 20, 2013)

Whilst I loved Woburn and the whole day this year. If I'm going to splash out on a day out at this sort of money again next year I wouldn't mind playing some other of the UK's top course. Just an thought.


----------



## rickg (Oct 20, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			Whilst I loved Woburn and the whole day this year. If I'm going to splash out on a day out at this sort of money again next year I wouldn't mind playing some other of the UK's top course. Just an thought.
		
Click to expand...

This one is an annual fixture at Woburn. Plenty of other great meets at top courses in the arrange a game section. Have you got your name down for Woodhall Spa?

Anyway, didn't your winnings pay for the day?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 20, 2013)

rickg said:



			This one is an annual fixture at Woburn. Plenty of other great meets at top courses in the arrange a game section. Have you got your name down for Woodhall Spa?

Anyway, didn't your winnings pay for the day? 

Click to expand...

I think it cost Ashley Â£25 for the day out at Woburn. Great value eh Ash?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think we all had great value! for what we paid this year you would only normally get 18 holes not 36. 

 but at Â£25 you'll never beat that! :lol:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2013)

I have e-mailed my contact at Woburn asking for costings for Monday 19th May 2014, playing the Marquess and Duchess, eating arrangements as this year. 

Please bear in mind this years price was held at winter rate due to the snow cancelleing the original March date.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2013)

With the winnings it was superb value  However the money went in the holiday pot for next year. This detracted HID from asking how much the actual golf cost!! 

I must have missed the Woodhall Spa post?!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 21, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			With the winnings it was superb value  However the money went in the holiday pot for next year. This detracted HID from asking how much the actual golf cost!! 

I must have missed the Woodhall Spa post?!
		
Click to expand...



Woodall is a weekender at end of April.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I could potentially be up for that if there is space?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 21, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I could potentially be up for that if there is space?
		
Click to expand...

It's full at the moment, with a reserve list too.

Having said that, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if enough people drop out to exhaust the reserves.
Would you like me to add you to the reserve list?

It's the weekend of 26/27 April 2014. Approx Â£140 for a round on each course with dinner, bed & breakfast.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes please put me on the reserve list, thank you.

Back on topic for Woburn I easy on the dates as flexible and not got any holidays planned. I'm subject to costs and HID not asking to many questions.


----------



## Lollfred (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ... deffo the Marquess 1st, would prefer the Dukes over the Duchess, but it's no prob if either.


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 21, 2013)

I am keen on this


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 21, 2013)

New Information just received from Woburn Golf Club

19th May is going to be a struggle  How about 12th, 14th, 21st, 22nd May 2014.



In terms of rate weâ€™d be happy to offer our 2 round & lunch package at our 1 round & lunch rate of Â£179pp.  Again we are happy to offer complimentary stroke savers & range balls for each of your guests..

Lets start again....


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 21, 2013)

I paid for range balls this year!!

I didn't actually read what date this was, 19th may is my wedding anniversary so good job it's been moved.

The price however (even after you take off the winnings) is probably going to put me off. Unless I win some more big businessat work this will be out of my price range. I could buy a new driver instead!


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 21, 2013)

As above please put me on the list or the reserve list if no spaces. 
Thanks
Jon


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2013)

Will have to pull out as the 19th was my preferred date,sorry


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Oct 21, 2013)

bozza said:



			Always wanted to play at Woburn so I'm up for it next year, either date for me and I don't mind which courses.
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 21, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			New Information just received from Woburn Golf Club

19th May is going to be a struggle  How about 12th, 14th, 21st, 22nd May 2014.
		
Click to expand...

I can make all 4 of those dates but the 12th seems to me to be by far the best option, allows anyone coming from further afield to travel on the Sunday (possibly fit in a round at Fundy's place and a nice curry :cheers , and only have to use 1 day of leave.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2013)

I can make any of those dates. As for the courses happy to go with the flow


----------



## beck9965 (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you put me on the reserve list please, I'm ok for any dates.
Thanks,

Phil.


----------



## socky (Oct 21, 2013)

Any date any combo of course!


----------



## dufferman (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd love to play - count me in provisionally for any day and course!


----------



## wookie (Oct 22, 2013)

I should be up for this please Rob - earlier in the month preferable but not essential for me.


----------



## golfdub (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm up for this 100% so count me in please


----------



## jon25new (Oct 23, 2013)

Could I be out down please - dates are all good and Any course


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll be up for this if there is enough space. Any date/course. Thanks.


----------



## Fozzie (Oct 24, 2013)

Either day, Dukes & Marquess for me please.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 28, 2013)

Closed on request


----------

